# Daiwa Megaforce



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

I just purchased the Daiwa MegaForce from Bass Pro Shops last week. Reviews on the site said that for the price, there isnt a better reel out there. Just looking for some feedback on them from you guys on here. And is the Twitchin' Bar helpful?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

yea i got one good reel use the twitchin bar worm fishin


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I bought one around the second year they came out [mid 80's?] its still one of my top 2 "go to" reels.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i LOVE this reel, i have been using it for jig fishing lately and i love it. it is smooth, fast, and the twitchin bar is amazing. with it i can shake the bait in place very well


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm getting one also. I saw and looked at one at Gander Mtn. Great looking real for 60$. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

They make Megaforce rods as well. They are super cheap and are awesome jig rods


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

bigcats, the reel is the best i have used its smooth, long casting, its fast, and barely rats nests on me even if i do srew something up on a cast. the twitchin bar is very helpful, you can just barrelly twith a lure on the bottom, or you can jump a lure or jig easier.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

This reel is going to be great for me. I'm mainly a floattube fisherman. This reel will make it a little easyer to fish a jig and senko.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for your input guys. The reel came a couple of weeks ago and I can't wait to try it out.:B


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I had one of the rods and the tip broke after one bend of the rod. Never used the reel.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

I had gotten one for xmas and was really siked about trying it out so i put some line on it threw it on a rod and went out to the front yard, i wasnt impressed at all i didnt find it that smooth it was a little rough and i dont see that twitchin bar holding up that long so i took it back but thats just my opinion


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

went to the classic last weekend and looked at this reel in the daiwa booth. not to sure about it but have used a daiwa in the past without problems. I bought two e21 carrot stix combos with the megaforce reel on them. i spooled them up and have been pitching them around the house and they seem great!!! on the same note the carrot stix seem to be very great also


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you like the carrot stix so far? i just got a 7'2 medium drop shot rod today from tackle warehouse, it feels awesome. might have to try it ice fishing saturday!!


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

have fooled around with them here at the house. pitching with the 6'9" one is awesome and casting with the 7'3" seem very nice. can't wait to get them out on the water. maybe going to find those farm ponds early this spring to give them a real test.

How is the spinning models, thought about the drop shot rod also


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have four of the mega force rods two spinning and two casting and they have served me well for almost two years now. And I am rough on my gear. I was up at dicks the other day and seen them on sale for 12.00! I might get a few more. You don't always have to spend big to find good gear.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

it is amazingly light, has a keeper below the first eye for your drop shot weight, its kinda handy


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

once again, thanks for the input guys. I had cabin fever really bad yesterday so I spooled her up with 14lb suffix siege (great line btw, highly recommend it for baitcast reels), put her on a rod, tied on a jig, and was pitching in my front yard. I have to say that I'm not disappointed one bit and for the price of the reel, there are no complaints what so ever.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of Suffix. It's the only thing I use. From there braid to the smoke. A great line that is super smooth.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

I love Daiwa reels. I have not used the Megaforce, but heard it's a great reel for the price. I do however own a Viento and the twitchin' bar is amazing. I use my viento for worming. I plan on getting a MEgaForce when I am done building my Flippin' Stick.

*BB*


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

FishJunky said:


> I'm a huge fan of Suffix. It's the only thing I use. From there braid to the smoke. A great line that is super smooth.


Yup, love the stuff. Bought a megaforce rod and reel about 3 weeks ago and lined it up with some 10 pound suffix. 

Smoothest, best casting, combo for freshwater ive ever used.


----------



## gulfstream (Mar 23, 2008)

dear fishjunky, i also picked SUFFIX touse last year on my small spinning reel.
i like it but it is very strong ], i was only using 12lb and got snagged and i tried to break it free or break the line , i had to go half around the lake to get it free because it wouldnt break that was after i put a glove on so it wpouldnt slice my hand open tough stuff !!!!


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I've used daiwa baitcasters for 25 years . For the last 9 years I've had the team daiwa's x or s 103 and like them best for the price and very smooth . The older TD 1 and 2 are some of there best reels , but the pop up hood always came up on my cast . Except for todays $200.00+ reels I've had them all . They all casted nice and worked great but some of the cheaper ones only lasted 2 years before the bearings started making noise or other little problems . The megaforce reels are there cheaper reels with graphite sides but smooth and you'll get your moneys worth .


----------

